# Dog lying down between legs - why?



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

Not sure which sport I saw this in, but I think it was schutzhund? I've seen two different, renowned trainers doing this thing where they recall the dog and the dog goes between their legs and lies down.

Is it a thing the dog has to do in trials, or is it just part of training? And if it's part of training, why do they do it? What does it teach the dog?


----------



## Nuclear_Glitter (Jun 20, 2012)

Sounds like a preference to me.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Probably just a helpful end behavior to the recall. Prevents the dog from running by the handler, going in circles, etc. and lets the handler get hold of the dog if needed. My preference is to have the dog come and automatically sit, just for that reason. Come means come all the way to me and not not by me, near me, or come for a split second then run off again.


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

Hmmm, could be.

Here are the videos I saw it in: http://youtu.be/cUZC74Q9-sI

http://youtu.be/GxzTRfVgFJ0


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Yep, seems like a handy end behavior. Set the dog up so it can be looking at what's in front, the handler can leash the dog easily, and it's a good end behavior to prevent the dog from running in circles or not coming all the way back to the handler.


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

Considering that looks like police k9 training, I can easily see why that type of recall would work perfect in a police situation, for the reasons Sibe stated.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

A lot of people in Agility in our area do this. With a big dog it does make it easier to line them up before the first obstacle. Haven't seen anybody with small dogs doing it. They do not lie down but come between their legs and sit.


----------



## Canaqua (Sep 27, 2011)

I do that with my BC mix...she doesn't lie down between my legs, but when I recall her out in the woods, she is to come and sit between my legs. She's getting pretty good at it. The reason I am teaching this is because she is "dog selective" and there are a bunch of fools around here with completey untrained "friendly" dogs who will charge up to her without any manners. That upsets her and she'll react. I'm tired of being lectured by the owners of the rude "friendly" dogs about my dog's "lack of socialization" (read, intolerance of unsocialized dogs who just happen to be non-aggressive ). So, I've been teaching her to come and sit between my legs, so I can have my body between her and the "rude" dog and avoid a confrontation with a dog whose owner has no recall and can't call it back. If the rude dog can't touch her and get in her face, she's fine.


----------

